# '01 jetta transaxle gear oil question



## vrSIX.SHOOTER (Dec 16, 2009)

which type/weight gear oil should i put in my VR6 5 speed transaxle on my 2001 jetta? I searched/looked in my manual and got nothing.
TIA


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought 2001 Jetta only has the 4-speed. And that would be the Jatco (Japanese Automatic Transmission COmpany) 01M. No? 





vrSIX.SHOOTER said:


> which type/weight gear oil should i put in my VR6 5 speed transaxle on my 2001 jetta? I searched/looked in my manual and got nothing.
> TIA


----------



## vrSIX.SHOOTER (Dec 16, 2009)

STVR6 said:


> I thought 2001 Jetta only has the 4-speed. And that would be the Jatco (Japanese Automatic Transmission COmpany) 01M. No?


Last time I checked my car had a 5-speed trans. If you could read you would see it was a standard trans. Thanks..


----------



## HK (Dec 4, 1999)

vrSIX.SHOOTER said:


> which type/weight gear oil should i put in my VR6 5 speed transaxle on my 2001 jetta? I searched/looked in my manual and got nothing.
> TIA


 In mine I ended up repalcing with OEM gearoil from VW (pretty pricey). My mechanic said he normally uses 
Redline MT90, maybe I'll try that nextime (I use redline MTL in my Honda and it works great).


----------



## Patre610 (Sep 20, 2010)

i just put penns oil syncro mesh in mine seems to shift alot smoother ill let you know how i make out when i run 300 miles or so


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

The older cars spec 75w-90 GL-4 MTF, not gear oil (GL-5).

However, especially in a low power app, you can go thinner. 

Redline MT-90 is 75w-90 GL-4, but many people blend it 50/50% with the thinner MTL, a 75w-80.

This is what I plan on doing, although my 2010 6-sp takes the thinner stuff.

I believe Redline now makes a 85 weight product. 

Their site is worth looking over...











http://www.redlineoil.com/Products.aspx?pcid=7


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

I would say go with 2 quarts of redline mt-90 and your good. specs is 2.2 but mine filled up a little with a little less.
10 bucks a quart and its what your car needs. :thumbup:


----------

